# Breastfeeding and antidepressants/anti-anxiety meds



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

Are there any medications you can take for PPD or anxiety while breastfeeding?

My regular doctor has recently diagnosed me with a "touch" of ADD, anxiety & depression, and said that he'd like me to try some behavior modification first since I'm nursing and the medication he wants to put me on is one that I can't nurse with (he didn't mention the meds name). The behavior modification is getting more sleep, because the 3 interrupted hours a night I'm getting seems to be destroying me (I am also working F/T and I have a 28 month old toddler). I can't say I disagree with him about the sleep, but what he doesn't know is that I have more than a touch of anxiety and depression, so I'm desperate to find out if there are any medications I can take and still nurse my 6 month old. I would rather not take anything and nurse her until at least 12 months (I nursed my DD1 til 18mo when my supply dropped due to pregnancy). However, I'm finding that I really might have to just bite the bullet and do formula if I can't find something I can take, because it's getting worse and not better.

Please don't judge me too harshly in your replies... it has taken unbelievable courage and honesty with myself to even post this here. My shame of admitting it alone is painful enough. Thanks...


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

there are quite a few antidepressants compatible with breastfeeding! if you don't get many answers here, try this forum http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/list/28


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I did a quick google search, and it seems like Zoloft is the standard anxiety/depression med for nursing moms. Also some nursing moms have had luck using Bacch's Flower Essence rescue remedy to treat anxiety, panic attacks, etc.


----------



## Momma S (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey there, I just read your post. I wanted to shared with you a little of the info I have learned on the way. I currently am dealing with PPD & Anxiety as well. I am under the impression that Zoloft is one of the "safest" anti depressants out there. Some women still take it while pregnant and it's the one I am on now. I can tell you that the anti anxiety meds are the dangerous one and can be harmful. You may want to express your feelings and concerns with your doctor. Regardless of the fact, I think you are doing right by taking care of yourself. You need to be completely healthy in order to be the best mommy you can be! Best wishes!!


----------



## Aithnea (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been reassured by my doctor that the two pills I'm on for Anxiety and Depression are safe well breastfeeding. I'm taking Ciprelex which is an anti-depressant, anti-obsessional and Risperadone, which is an anti-psychotic.


----------



## angela1435 (May 11, 2007)

I would reccomend looking up Dr Hales site. He has information on pretty much every med and how compatible they are for breatfeeding. Good luck! I have been there as I am bipolar and had to do my research on meds that are safe for breastfeeding.


----------



## tuhraycee (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm on Lexapro (and was all through pregnancy). My doctor was and is fine with it and my daughter is healthy and happy.  Good luck on finding what is right for you!


----------

